# Clinicals



## LucidResq (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello! 

I'm an EMT-B student about to start clinicals. I'm pretty confident because I've already taken an almost equivalent course, but I'm a bit anxious about clinicals. I'm really excited but I'm doing half of them at a busy level 1 trauma center. 

Any tips, words of caution or tales are greatly appreciated. 

Another point... I'm concerned that I won't be taken seriously by patients or staff because of my age. My first shift is less than a week after my 18th birthday. I'm mature and I don't look too terribly young, but I'm definitely noticeably younger than the vast majority of EMT students. 

Thanks ahead of time for any help!


----------



## piranah (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm a basic and a paramedic student and im only 18....just show your maturity and your knowledge and respect and the rest will follow......they realize you have to start somewhere...dont worry about it...


----------



## lcbjr3000 (Feb 4, 2008)

The best way to learn is to ask alot of question. The ones your working with were in your shoes at one point too. If they tell you to do something you can do then do it. If you cant do it tell them and they will show you how. Dont try and do something you have no business doing. Other than that enjoy it and have one. Your on your way to a very hard and rewarding career


----------



## james (Feb 4, 2008)

I did my clinicals in a US Army Hospital in Germany, I learned a lot from the doc's thier. I asked so many questions that they almost got fed up with me but at the end They ofered me a job. But I could not take the job. Always remember to stay within your skill level.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 4, 2008)

Show a willingness to pitch in and help with the boring stuff too. If you show a willingness to help make beds or run errands, the person you helped out will be more likely to call you in on the juicy stuff. 

Remember ER work is a team effort, if you just want to be a spectator, they will leave you in the stands watching from a distance.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 4, 2008)

Very good advice Bossey Cow, Part of being in an ER is to see what happens to the patient after the ambulance has brought the patient in.  It is always good to always ask if there is something to help with.  An extra set of hands to help is always a welcome sight!  Learn and keep on learning!


----------



## NJN (Feb 4, 2008)

Just act professional and be confident. I'm 16 and can look anywheres between 15-18 (many factors involved naturally), but i know what i'm doing and when to do it and i act professional no one really cares about my age. You took the same class as the others did and so you should and probably will be treated equally. Also ask questions but not too too tooo many. You should be fine. 

- NJ Newbie


----------



## rgnoon (Feb 5, 2008)

I too did my clinicals in a VERY busy Level I Trauma Center and was somewhat nervous going in. On our way in the door one of the crews bringing a pt in grabbed us and told us that they'd be in and out all night if we had any questions or problems. This was VERY comforting, but beyond that they told us to have gloves on and be ready when a PT was coming in. This demonstrated to the ED staff that we were serious about our time there and were ready to learn. 

This was probably some of the best advice he gave us that night as the attending we were working with later told us that he knew we were serious students when he looked up to see us behind him with BSI on and ready to go. It paid off as he then pushed us in to assist his residents with numerous patients that night. My clinical time was one of the most incredible learning experiences I've had and it taught me a great deal about myself as well as EMS. I hope that you can take as much as I did from my time in the ED, and as it has already been stated, be sure to ask as many questions as you can possibly think of.


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey thank you all for the excellent advice. I'll definitely be gloved and ready to go for any patients, offer my help, ask good questions and help out with the boring stuff. 

I have one shift that should be really interesting... 7:30 pm - 3:30 am Friday night over spring break at a busy level one. I'm pumped and I definitely feel a little bit more relaxed after all the good advice.


----------



## lcbjr3000 (Feb 6, 2008)

Keeps us updated on how things go and if you think of questions after the fact feel free to ask them here.  Good Luck and enjoy the experience


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Feb 6, 2008)

are you doing ER clinicals or Ambulance Clinicals?


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 6, 2008)

Both. I haven't signed up for ambulance rides yet though. Thanks for bringing it up though. Any clinical tips specific to riding on the ambulance?


----------



## Arkymedic (Feb 6, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> Both. I haven't signed up for ambulance rides yet though. Thanks for bringing it up though. Any clinical tips specific to riding on the ambulance?


 
As a student be enthusatic and know your stuff. When you get to the station make an effort to help out with chores, washing unit, checking unit off, and reviewing where everything is located and if you do not know how something works ask. I love it when students ask me questions and allow me to be an instructor and a mentor. Do not just walk in and sit down or sit in front of the tv all day. Find out what the crew expects of you on a call and try to help them all you can. Be aggressive. I hate having to tell a student "why don't you get some V/S" or "why don't you go help john doe with the cot". EMS is a small world so do your absolute best to make a solid impression. Just remember the way you approach clinicals can come back to haunt you when you look for a job. 

PS- paying for lunch makes a nice bribe. LOL. just joking with you.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Feb 6, 2008)

For ambulance shifts, just hope your lucky on getting calls. My first couple clinicals with an ambulance i would only get like one call at the very end of my shift. Actually the captian was trying to get me to stay long so they could get some sleep cause while i was there they werent getting calls (this was at the busiest fire station in the city go figure) And i wouldnt be too concernd about your age, most places you do clinicals at will have something like a jacket to make you look like one of them, and the pt will usually be freaked out enough not to care who is helping them, as long as they are getting help. If they throw a hissy fit about you being young, then they really dont need the help all that bad.


----------



## crash_cart (Feb 11, 2008)

Just finished mine this past weekend.  I had to do a ten hour shift and see a minimum of five patients.  We had seven come in to the ER and I was responsible for the vitals, then the nurse would come in, and then the doc.  I had an absolute blast with my experience.  I had a wide range of patients with a wide range of care needs.  I would just reiterate what others have said on this forum on this issue-dive on in!  Get those vitals, document, and go ahead and make yourself useful cleaning up and prepping the rooms for the next patient.  They really do appreciate that and the staff will think a heck of a lot better of you.  Plus, as a tech, that's what you'll be doing anyway!


----------



## eggshen (Feb 11, 2008)

Which Level 1?

Egg


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 11, 2008)

I did the Ambulance clinicals and they were fun and I learned so much. I did get to help out, gathering patient information, gathering Patient medications, carrying Medic gear (really heavy). I had alot of fun and met alot of nice people, probably people that I will someday work with. But yea sometimes, depending on who you are riding with the crew will let you help out, sometimes you just watch. Good thing for me though 9 out of my 10 shifts I got to do vitals and help out a little. 


I never did the ER clinicals, now I think I want to just because of what crash cart said.


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 11, 2008)

eggshen said:


> Which Level 1?
> 
> Egg



Swedish Medical Center in Englewood, CO


----------



## Emtamaldonado (Mar 18, 2008)

Lucidresq

Have you started your clinicals yet? I start mine in April. I am also very excited. Just wondering how yours are going.

P.S. This is actually my first post.


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 18, 2008)

I have been fortunate to have preceptored two students. I have two very important rules;  1. Don't be late. If something happens, sick, car broke etc. CALL me. 2. Never lie to me. If you can't hear a b/p in the back of the truck TELL me, don't make up numbers.  Credibility means a lot in this business. Your reputation will follow you for years. 

  3. Have fun. Enjoy your time.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 18, 2008)

How did the Swedish Medical Center get built in CO? Shouldn't it be in Osaka like the name implies?


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 18, 2008)

Emtamaldonado said:


> Lucidresq
> 
> Have you started your clinicals yet? I start mine in April. I am also very excited. Just wondering how yours are going.
> 
> P.S. This is actually my first post.




Yup I've done 3 clinical rotations in the ED and I sign up for ambulance rides next week. They've gone really well. I haven't had any evil preceptors and I haven't killed anyone yet. Most of my preceptors have been enthusiastic, experienced, and willing to let me try a few things. 

All of the advice given so far on this post is excellent: don't be late, don't lie, ask lots of questions, show enthusiasm, and don't get in the way. 

The majority of my time in clinicals has been spent taking vital signs, so it is crucial that you get comfortable doing this. Other than that I have scrubbed a burnt hand, helped change diapers and linens after a poop catastrophe, wheeled patients to CT and floors, helped irrigate eyes, hooked up o2, fetched equipment, and helped splint limbs. I also spent a good amount of time just talking to patients, which I found extremely rewarding. I basically did a loose assessment on several different patients. 

If you are allowed to do so, take your break in the EMS lounge. I ate dinner there once and it was a great opportunity to chat with paramedics and EMTs that had just dropped off patients to get advice. Plus, there's free food.  Just don't keep bugging them if they're trying to finish their report.


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 20, 2008)

firecoins said:


> How did the Swedish Medical Center get built in CO? Shouldn't it be in Osaka like the name implies?



There's a Swedish Med Ctr in Seattle too. Must be a franchise.


----------

